# Settaggio frequenza in Acer AL1916W

## canduc17

Ciao.

Io ho uno schermo Acer AL1916W.

Non guardate le caratteristiche tecniche riportate nel link perchÃ¨ sono sballate. Le vere caratteristiche sono:Dimensioni pannello: Schermo LCD diagonale 484mm (19 pollici);Risoluzione massima: 1440x900 / WXGA+;Pixel massimi: Fino a 16,2 milioni true color;Dimensioni pixel:: Orizzontale 0,285mmx Verticale 0,285mm;LuminositÃ : 300 cd/m^2;Contrasto: 500:1;Tempo di risposta LC: 8 ms;Angolo di visuale: Orizzontale 150Â° / Verticale 130Â°;Visualizzazione effettiva: Orizzontale 410,4 mm x Verticale 256,5 mm;ModalitÃ  segnale: Frequenza video simulata: 0,7 Vpp, 75 Ohm (Sincronia separata e Sincronia composita);Frequenza sincronia: Orizzontale 30 kHz - 82 kHz x Verticale 56Hz - 76 Hz;Frequenza massima pixel: 135 MHz;Ora il mio cruccio Ã¨ impostare una frequenza di aggiornamento abbastanza alta, in modo che non mi caschino gli occhi.

Il problema Ã¨ che non riesco ad impostare in maniera fissa la frequenza di aggiornamento.

Ho una Nvidia XFX GTS8800 320MB STD e con il pacchetto nvidia-settings ho generato il mio xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@candesktop)  mer mag 16 21:34:26 CEST 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "1440x900_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1440x900" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Il fatto Ã¨ che con nvidia-settings mi viene creato uno xorg.conf che mi setta la frequenza a 83Hz, ma al riavvio successivo torna sempre a 50Hz.

Le due scelte che il pacchetto mi offre sono o 1440x900 (ModalitÃ  di frequenza automatica) o 1440x900_60 (Frequenza a 60Hz, anche se poi vado a vedere nel centro di controllo di kde e la frequenza Ã¨ impostata a 83).

Accade sempre che:Accendo il pc e la frequenza Ã¨ a 50Hz;modifico la frequenza con nvidia-settings (se Ã¨ auto la metto a 60Hz, se Ã¨ a 60Hz la metto ad auto e in entrambi i casi la frequenza diventa 83Hz!)Riaccendo il pc e la frequenza Ã¨ di nuovo a 50Hz (sia che io abbia precedentemente impostato 60Hz o Auto).

Ho provato ad utilizzare nella sezione monitor

```
# 1440x900 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 95.30 kHz; pclk: 187.55 MHz

  Modeline "1440x900_100.00"  187.55  1440 1544 1704 1968  900 901 904 953  -HSync +Vsync
```

commentando

```
Option         "metamodes" "1440x900_60 +0+0"
```

ma non funziona...

E'poi una scelta saggia mettere 100Hz come frequenza? Che caratteristica del monitor devo guardare per scegliere la frequenza? Frequenza sincronia verticale?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Tranquillo anche se la metti a 60 non ti cascano gli occhi. quello e' un discorso che vale per i crt, mentre per gli schermi dei portatili non ha alcun senso.

P.S. scusa pensavo fosse il monitor di un portatile. Per quel che ne so io I monitor LCD dovrebbero avere una "frequenza fissa" per ogni risoluzione, normalmente 60 o 75.

----------

## canduc17

Il problema Ã¨ che tutte le volte che riavvio Ã¨ a 50!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ho visto che hai provato ad utilizzare una modeline all'interno della sezione monitor, prova a ricalcolartela magari utilizzando una frequanze inferiore: ad esempio 60Hz o 75Hz

il comando e' gtf 1440 900 60 per la modeline a 60Hz , ti lascio immaginare quello per quella a 75Hz.

Buona fortuna

----------

## knefas

Ma vedi qualche differenza tra 50 e 60? Il monitor funziona?

----------

## canduc17

Certo che il monitor funziona...

A 60 Hz non l'ho mai sperimentato, o meglio: in xorg.conf puÃ² anche essere impostato a 60Hz, ma nel centro di controllo di kde risulta 83 Hz.

La differenza (suggestione?) Ã¨ che i miei occhi  a 83 Hz si affaticano di meno  che a 50...me ne accorgo dopo qualche minuto che ci sono davanti...

@ MeMyselfAndI: Ho provato ad inserire le modline a 50, 60, 83, 86 e 100 Hz, commentando o meno l'Option citata sopra e in ogni caso la frequenza selezionabile dal centro di controllo di kde rimane sempre 50 Hz (compare al massimo un 55 Hz con la modeline a 60 Hz...)

----------

## canduc17

Nessuna idea?

----------

